# 150 miles



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

my girlfriend and i attempted to ride 75 miles saturday and 75 miles sunday. this was for multiple sclerosis, well it kinda didnt work out the way we wanted to. the route was from miami-dade college in kendal,fl. then it went down through the red lands, to card-sound road and into key largo, fl. we almost made it, we got just inside key largo and couldnt make it any longer. sunday we took the bus back. we rode 67 miles in total. the good thing is we raised over $600.00 from the two of us and over $1 million for the whole fund raiser. they really treated everyone good. we received a lot of food and drinks for both days. it was great. we will be better trained for next year and do the whole 150 miles.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

My Hats off to you


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im guessing when you say ride you mean by bicycle. Not motercycle or car. Otherwise You could have got the whold thing done in a couple hours. :wink: Next time give me a call Ill drive a van in front of you and you can draft off me. :lol: 

Really though. Congrats on helping out a good cause.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

the bad thing or dumb thing, however you want to look at it. we didnt train for it ( my girlfriend wasnt up to it.) we have a year for the next one, and plenty of time to work on it. my legs are killing me though. it was fun thank you


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

what kind of bike did you use if mountain bike your stupid you train on a mountain bike then you switch over to racing 12 speed bike it is amazing how fast you can go then


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

thats nice to call people stupid


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

yea i used a moutain bike, but it was not a race, we had all types of bikes and all types riding them. so it wasnt to big of a deal. we did have people ride the 75 miles in like 3 1/2 hrs. the wind was the killer coming off the atlantic ocean.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well i think you still did great! Give yourself a pat on the back! :lol:


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

guppyart @ Sun Apr 17 said:


> what kind of bike did you use if mountain bike your stupid you train on a mountain bike then you switch over to racing 12 speed bike it is amazing how fast you can go then


cALLING PEOPLE STUPID IS NOT NICE.  Especially when *you* show your grammar accuracy. :| 
Congratulations! :king:   I agree, give yourselves a pat on the back.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

actually i have a 21 speed and i rode most of the ride in 19th gear. my girlfriend was the one that had a tough time, with all that it was still really fun, thank you fishface. guppart is kinda right, to train on a heavier bike then to race with a lighter bike. just to make things easier. the problem is, i cant afford two road bikes at a minimum of $950.00 each. that would be for long term investment, with little up-grades.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

you look for the old 12 speeds I have always picked mine up for no higher than 30 dollars.
sorry for saying stupid I generaly don't call people bad names.
even though it wasn't a race you will still like a road bike cause they are streamlined and lighter.
They also have lighter frames and thinner wheels.
I apologize again for the language.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Well she's at it again we are signed up for a race. We have to run two miles, ride ten miles and run two miles. i think it is on mothers day. so i will let you know how that one goes. We started training for this one and rode 5 miles last night.


----------

